
Show HN: NoDB - Mizza
https://blog.zappa.io/posts/introducing-nodb-pythonic-data-store-s3
======
Mizza
I wrote this, let me know if you have any questions. It should be useful for
online machine learning, simple landing pages, and prototyping microservices
that will have real databases in the future.

